# Hello newbie here!



## Nixxy (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello... I'm new to this forum and seeking advice and help. My friend (my kid's Dad!) has been diagnosed yesterday afternoon with type 2 Diabetes with a reading of 27. He has been told if he feels unwell to go to A&E, and has been put on medication also he has been fitted with a blood pressure monitor today for 24 hours.

Where do we start? Book recommendations ad fun facts are welcome. He stays here sometimes so I need to know meal ideas and suggestions and things to avoid that I may not have thought about. Obviously he is new to this and it has come as a small shock so all advice is welcome. We have read a little and he has read/watched many theories on what the diet should be, but it is all new and we need to get his reading down fast really. Oh, he also is testing his reading a few times a day.

Ta in advance


----------



## Martin Canty (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi Nixxy, welcome to the forum

Wow, that is a really high reading, yes, if he feels unwell A&E definitely..... In the interim he needs to drink plenty of water.

As for diet, reduce or cut carb sources such as Bread, Pasta, Rice, Cereals & starchy vegetables such as potatoes, instead replacing them with green leafy vegetables. In the "what did you eat yesterday" thread there are lots of good suggestions about peoples diets.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 25, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Nixxy.  Are you able to say what medication if any he has.
As diabetics we have to manage carbs.  Potatoes, rice, bread, pasta etc.  How much to have is the question (I've not figured out yet).  I've heard that meat and fat doesn't affect your BG.


----------



## Nixxy (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi @Ralph-YK Thanks for the welcome. He is on Metformin at the moment.

@Martin Canty Hi thanks for the welcome and the info. I'll go check out that thread.

Just doing a bit Asda shop at the moment and he has just popped to Co-op to see what they have in the way of wholegrain and fresh foods as it is shopping day lol. Also we have a book that has arrived...
Phil Vickery's Ultimate Diabetes Cookbook


----------



## trophywench (Apr 25, 2018)

Most protein - meat, fish, eggs, cheese, tofu, Quorn, is absolutely fine.  It's when you start adding stuff like batter on fish, or 'egg and breadcrumbs' on eg chicken breasts before cooking, that you might start accidentally adding more carbs than you wanted to, without consciously realising that you have.

There's protein in beans whether they are soya, red kidney beans (as in chilli) or white haricot beans (as in baked beans)  The trouble with the latter is that the sauce isn't carb free and there is some carb in the beans anyway.

Fats are also fine - cream, butter, rapeseed oil, olive oil etc.

Root veg have far more carbs than veg that grows above ground, and the least are in green leafy veg.

The soft sweet juicy fruits and bananas have more carbs than eg apples - though juicy pears have a lot - and the least are in berries no matter what kind.  NB neither grapes (very high) or cherries (also a lot) are actually berries.  I mean strawberries, raspberries, blackberries, blueberries.

Nobody said to try and stop eating all carbohydrate though!

Get the man to read  http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html  to find out how to go about finding out for himself, what he needs to cut our completely and what he needs to moderate and what he can carry on eating without affecting his BG.


----------



## CathyB (Apr 25, 2018)

Welcome Nixxy, you will find loads of info and support here that will help you both.  I thought my starting point of 22 was high but 27 beats me hands down.  Did he feel unwell?  I had a raging thirst I just couldn’t quench and really strange things going on with my eyesight, tiredness was also a huge issue for me.  Now 5 weeks later my numbers are around 5 - 6 and I am feeling so much better, I can honestly say it hasn’t been as bad as I expected.  The testing is crucial, it’s the only way he will know what spikes his blood sugar and what works well for him.  Exercise is also important, when I was first told this I groaned....not really my thing but as soon as I noticed that the days I walked, my numbers were always lower....my incentive improved


----------



## Nixxy (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi @trophywench Thanks for the information 

Hello @CathyB Yes it is high! Ok, I'll pass on the exercise info, ta.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Apr 26, 2018)

Take care with the Phil Vickery cookbook, I gather he went down the official but outdated and unhelpful NHS line of low fat rather than low carb.  Some of the recipes may be fine, but others will be too high in carbs.


----------



## Jeandp (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi @Nixxy and welcome. I would advise you to start by having a good look at the food and recipes section of this forum. And as @silentsquirrel says, be wary of the Phil Vickery book. Also wholegrains may be better carbs, but they are still carbs. Testing is the best way to find out the foods he can tolerate. Will the doctors prescribe a testing meter? Many won't (mine did) or he could buy one, most people recommend the Codefree meter. It is a steep learning curve, I am still learning after a year. Good luck!


----------



## Drummer (Apr 26, 2018)

Nixxy said:


> Hi @Ralph-YK Thanks for the welcome. He is on Metformin at the moment.
> 
> @Martin Canty Hi thanks for the welcome and the info. I'll go check out that thread.
> 
> ...


There is nothing low carb about wholegrains - I'm afraid that you wasted time effort and money getting them.
Meals such as any sort of meat with a stirfry of courgette and mushrooms plus some sweet pepper - to brighten the colour, and cauliflower if more bulk is needed are perhaps the best option to start off with - avoid low fat, meat such as chicken thighs is a better choice than skinless fillets as we do need fat and as diabetics we can use it as fuel far more efficiently than we can utilize carbohydrate.


----------



## Nixxy (Apr 26, 2018)

@Jeandp Yes he has a testing kit and is using it a few times a day like they said to on the chart they gave to him. Thanks for the advice, I do seem to be getting the gist of things with all the advice coming in although a few things are still confusing but I'm sure we shall get there.

@Drummer Are there good and bad fats for a diabetic as so far the white meats seem to be coming up as good! I'm getting confused now or does it depend on if you are following a diet plan as such like Slimming World etc? Thanks for the advice so far 

Just want to say we appreciate all the advice, pointers and the forums, so far so good 

Is Nibble bread any good as it seems to be lower in everything than the Burgen bread people are commenting on in the foodie thread??


----------



## Jeandp (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi @Nixxy Please ask about anything that is confusing you. We have all been newbies and there is a lot to learn. It seems at first as though you have to unlearn everything you have been told for the last 40 years, which takes a lot of understanding. 
Many on here eat low carb, high fat. I myself am following this way of eating and have brought my blood sugar readings down to a pre-diabetic range and am now medication free. Thank goodness as it gave me an upset stomach.
Not sure what you mean about white meats coming up good? , and it is nothing to do with Slimming World. I would advise to steer clear of anything low fat, spreads, yogurts etc. Full fat is what we need. What I avoid when ever I can is anything high carb. Testing before food and again 2 hours after will soon show which foods he can tolerate, as we are all different. I find Burgen bread is perfect for me (it is only £1 at Asda at the moment)
An ideal low carb breakfast would be based around bacon, eggs, high meat content sausage, a slice of buttered burgen bread. I also tolerate porridge (with a dollop of extra thick cream), so I can have that on other days for a change.
Don't forget to ask if you are confused, there are lots of knowledgeable people on here.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Apr 26, 2018)

Nixxy said:


> Are there good and bad fats for a diabetic


I've not heard this come up before.


----------



## Drummer (Apr 27, 2018)

Nixxy said:


> @Jeandp Yes he has a testing kit and is using it a few times a day like they said to on the chart they gave to him. Thanks for the advice, I do seem to be getting the gist of things with all the advice coming in although a few things are still confusing but I'm sure we shall get there.
> 
> @Drummer Are there good and bad fats for a diabetic as so far the white meats seem to be coming up as good! I'm getting confused now or does it depend on if you are following a diet plan as such like Slimming World etc? Thanks for the advice so far
> 
> ...


The idea that there are good and bad fats is only now being resolved - and it seems that it is the vegetable oils high in Omega 6 which are the bad ones - the 'natural' ones which come with meat are the good ones - and any meat is fine for a diabetic or non diabetic - as there are essential fats unlike carbs, which are not needed, particularly the heavy starches and very sweet fruits which are linked to high cholesterol. 
Slimming World is not directed at diabetics, so it might not be a good idea to try it, certainly not at first with your metabolism all out of balance.
I did LCHF as for Atkins and lost 3 stone without even trying, and I know that I can eat a lot more carbs now without putting up my blood glucose levels - it just goes straight to my waist and hips instead, so not a good idea really.


----------



## Alister (Apr 27, 2018)

trophywench said:


> NB neither grapes (very high) or cherries (also a lot) are actually berries. I mean strawberries, raspberries, blackberries, blueberries.


Pedant mode on
using Botanical definitions Grapes ARE berries, strawberries, raspberries & blackberries are not but blueberries are (so are apples & bananas)
just goes to show that you cant trust these scientists 
Pedant mode off
however I would not argue with trophy wench when it comes to recommending which to eat & which to avoid.
27 sound very high I was 25 when diagnosed & put straight on insulin by the hospital, the good news is now he is diagnosed he can start to put things right.
my understanding is it is transfats (such as oils that have been chemicaly mucked about with to make margarine) that are the real bad guys.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 27, 2018)

LOL - and we won't mention drupes either, then !


----------



## Nixxy (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks for the extra information  Looking into things like the blood testing kits today along with meal planning!


----------



## CathyB (Apr 30, 2018)

Nixxy I have just received my code free kit, £12.99 and came within a few days, the strips are only £7.99 for 50 rather than £17.99 for the ones I was getting from the doc.

http://homehealth-uk.com/all-products/codefree-blood-glucose-monitoring-system-mmoll-or-mgdl/


----------



## Nixxy (May 1, 2018)

Thanks @CathyB I'll have a look 

His readings have dropped to 14 in the mornings now and below 30 for the evenings so getting there very slowly.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 1, 2018)

Nixxy said:


> Hi @Ralph-YK Thanks for the welcome. He is on Metformin at the moment.
> 
> @Martin Canty Hi thanks for the welcome and the info. I'll go check out that thread.
> 
> ...




Welcome to the forum Nixxy

If no one has mentioned it the Gretchen Becker book ‘type 2 diabetes the first year’  is very well regarded by members here. A clear and very readable overview. 

You’ll also find a bunch of helpful stuff including Maggie Davey’s letter in the ‘useful links’ thread pinned at the top of the newbies section.


----------



## Spireite72 (May 4, 2018)

Hope your Friend is doing ok I’m new and it’s taking some getting my head round. Only from personal experience the forum and the support from my family and friends has been invaluable.


----------



## Nixxy (May 6, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> Hope your Friend is doing ok I’m new and it’s taking some getting my head round. Only from personal experience the forum and the support from my family and friends has been invaluable.



He is finding it tough at the moment. We are trying to find alternatives and learn to make those changes that need to happen and he is eating well just resents it all and sees eating as a chore at the moment  I'm trying to come up with suggestions but he loves sauce with everything... gravy, cheese sauce, ketchup, chinese sauces, curries etc etc, this he is finding tough. We have found a few items which are great replacements but it is a learning curve as to what he can and cannot tolerate. I'm trying my best but sometimes I find it hard to cheer him up as like I said he is finding it tough at the moment (he is sick of stir fry veg).


----------



## Spireite72 (May 6, 2018)

Nixxy said:


> He is finding it tough at the moment. We are trying to find alternatives and learn to make those changes that need to happen and he is eating well just resents it all and sees eating as a chore at the moment  I'm trying to come up with suggestions but he loves sauce with everything... gravy, cheese sauce, ketchup, chinese sauces, curries etc etc, this he is finding tough. We have found a few items which are great replacements but it is a learning curve as to what he can and cannot tolerate. I'm trying my best but sometimes I find it hard to cheer him up as like I said he is finding it tough at the moment (he is sick of stir fry veg).


I’m trying to look at it as an adventure finding new and healthier meals. My big thing is I had a crazy sweet tooth love ice cream could easily sit and eat a full tub. I have good day and bad it’s hard I walked past the chip shop yesterday and wanted to cry not because I wanted any but more the thought I could just have what I wanted.just don’t give in. It makes it a lot easier knowing people care and want to help. I’ve been looking for LCHF recipes they do a nice cheese one it might help.


----------



## AdeleTurner72 (May 6, 2018)

Nixxy said:


> He is finding it tough at the moment. We are trying to find alternatives and learn to make those changes that need to happen and he is eating well just resents it all and sees eating as a chore at the moment  I'm trying to come up with suggestions but he loves sauce with everything... gravy, cheese sauce, ketchup, chinese sauces, curries etc etc, this he is finding tough. We have found a few items which are great replacements but it is a learning curve as to what he can and cannot tolerate. I'm trying my best but sometimes I find it hard to cheer him up as like I said he is finding it tough at the moment (he is sick of stir fry veg).


Take a look at the food threads on here for inspiration. I found the Diet Doctor and Joe Wicks body coach useful for low carb recipe ideas. Also, some of the Tom Kerridge dopamine diet recipe are good.
Good luck xxx


----------

